# Beau Desert Details



## Region3 (Oct 18, 2010)

I'll try not to junk the forum up with dozens of threads about this, but since I now have details I thought a new one would be better to save people having to read shedloads of pages on the other one to see if they've missed anything.

The day we'd pencilled in on the other thread is no good as there's a top amateur event on the following day so they'll be putting the finishing details on the course.

Thursdays in general also aren't very good as it's when they have their midweek comps, and the only 2 they could offer me were near the Woodhall meet or too early in the month for me.

I hope the new date is ok with everyone.

*Date*
Tuesday 24th May

*Details*
Tea/Coffee & bacon roll on arrival
18 holes of golf (5 tee times) from 10:07 to 10:41
Golfers lunch (rolling basis if need be)
18 holes of golf from 15:13 to 15:47
2 course meal, eating together at 8:30pm

Jacket & tie required for the evening meal.

*Moolah*
The cost of the day is Â£65 each if we get 20, Â£70 if less (assuming at least 12)

I've been asked to pay Â£150 deposit, which obviously wants to be in asap to prevent my 'provisional' booking being lost.

Rather than wait for 20 people to send me Â£7.50, I'm going to ask for everyone to send me Â£10 so I can get the deposit paid sooner, unless anyone thinks that's unfair?

The balance doesn't _need_ paying until the day, but I don't really want to be rushing around on the day trying to collect everyone's money so I'll be asking for the balance about a month in advance.

I have to give final numbers 2 weeks before the day, so if everyone is paid up I can be confident that final numbers are spot on and I won't be left with a shortfall bill.

Again, if anyone thinks that's unfair please say so.

.

I've provisionally booked for 20, but I'm sure I'll be able to increase the numbers if I need to, providing it's not left too long before I do.


Please post cheques to :

Gary Mitchell
86 Central Avenue
Syston
Leicestershire
LE7 2EG

Also please put your forum name on the back so I know who it's from.

I think that's covered everything, shout if it hasn't


----------



## Region3 (Oct 18, 2010)

Smiffy & Grumpyjock.

Do you want to share a buggy or have one each?

It's Â£25 for the day, or Â£15 per round if your legs can do 18


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 18, 2010)

Smiffy & Grumpyjock.

Do you want to share a buggy or have one each?

It's Â£25 for the day, or Â£15 per round if your legs can do 18 

Click to expand...

Quite happy to share the costs for the day with GJ if he is happy with that.
I will send you a deposit for Â£10.00 within the next day or two Gary, do we pay for the buggy on the day?
Thanks for organising.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 18, 2010)

do we pay for the buggy on the day
		
Click to expand...

Dunno 

I forgot to ask being in such a rush trying to do it in a fag break.

I'll find out.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 18, 2010)

Can you make sure its moved on the calendar!!!! I'll book the day off tomorrow (if they let me - can't usually book next years leave ahead of time) although we have a big department meeting on Wednesday about redundancies so most golf could be on hold


----------



## Region3 (Oct 18, 2010)

I didn't put it on the calendar purposely because it wasn't concrete, I didn't realise anyone else had.

I'll do it tout de suite 

Edit : Moved even before I got to it, that's service!


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 18, 2010)

Do you want cheques payable to you or Beau Desert?


----------



## Region3 (Oct 18, 2010)

Do you want cheques payable to you or Beau Desert?
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately me. I am responsible for making all payments. Gulp!

I don't think they'd appreciate lots of little cheques.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 19, 2010)

Just had an email back from them about handicap certificates, and the answer is that they will be required on the day.


----------



## richart (Oct 19, 2010)

The new date is my 25th wedding anniversary. Have you got room for one more ?





God i hope HID doesn't see this even in jest.


----------



## john0 (Oct 19, 2010)

Might be the 25th and last!


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 19, 2010)

Gary,

How you doing for numbers? I would be a definite if there are still places available?

Pen poised over the cheque book


----------



## Region3 (Oct 19, 2010)

From the interest shown on the other thread I'm hoping to get 20, but you never know what will happen.

First time I've tried organising anything so have no idea what I'm doing... errrr, I mean, what to expect.

Any forum member is more than welcome to send me a deposit cheque whether or not they've said they were coming in the other thread.

If I'm knocked over in the rush I can always ask Beau if we can have more tee times, assuming the 24th May was ok because there's nothing on there on that day.

Obviously the closer we get to it, the less chance there is of being able to add tee times so the sooner the better.


----------



## rickg (Oct 19, 2010)

Well done Gary...that's a cracking deal mate. I'll send you a cheque this week.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 20, 2010)

PM sent Gary


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 20, 2010)

Gary im in on that date.Cheque will be sent shortly.


----------



## viscount17 (Oct 20, 2010)

though I was only a maybe for this, it's now no longer even that. major, critical, project on which means I won't be able to do much of anything before the end of June, unless it's a really exceptional, chance-of-a-lifetime, event.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 20, 2010)

I will send a cheque, although I am still only a probable at this time til I find out when the Mrs wants to holiday next year.


----------



## forefortheday (Oct 20, 2010)

though I was only a maybe for this, it's now no longer even that. major, critical, project on which means I won't be able to do much of anything before the end of June, unless it's a really exceptional, chance-of-a-lifetime, event.
		
Click to expand...

Got a pork pie about to go out of date?


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 20, 2010)

Gary,

Thanks for organising this, my cheque will be posted first class tomorrow morning


----------



## PieMan (Oct 20, 2010)

Cheers Gary - will pop a cheque in the post to you in the next couple of days.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 21, 2010)

Erm..So, I officially become a member of my new club on the 1st April. What are the chances of me having a legit handicap certificate before the Beau Desert date, assuming I play every other weekend?


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 21, 2010)

Erm..So, I officially become a member of my new club on the 1st April. What are the chances of me having a legit handicap certificate before the Beau Desert date, assuming I play every other weekend?
		
Click to expand...

It's very unusual for a club to insist on handicap certificates for a meet like this. I played there last year with a few others from here and they weren't even mentioned and none of the 21 players at Cooden in August this year were asked for them or had to show them.
If you haven't got your own by then, borrow one off of somebody. They don't know who you are at Beau and it's not as if you are commiting a crime. If you don't mind being "Ray Taylor" for the day, I can borrow one of my mates certificates for you. You'll have to play off 2 though... 
Don't let the lack of a certificate put you off going.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 21, 2010)

Cheers mate. I won't worry then and would like to be stuck down for a place if there's a spare one going. I'll get my cheque in the post this week.

P.S. - I promise not to mention my Mizzy MP57 bargain...OK maybe not


----------



## Region3 (Oct 21, 2010)

The chap I spoke to said they were going to get stricter with handicap certificates from next year.

Chances are you won't get asked, but how bad would you feel if you were asked and din't have one?

At the moment there's no need to reserve places, just whack yer cheque in the post to me.

If I get more than 20 in a week or so I should be able to get an extra tee time or 2.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 21, 2010)

Cracking.

Hopefully I'll have a HC by then, but worst case, I'll take up Smiffy's offer of being "Ray Taylor" for the day...But I ain't playing off 2!


----------



## richart (Oct 21, 2010)

i would be very careful adopting an alias of one of Smiffy's mates !


----------



## john0 (Oct 21, 2010)

You do realise that you would then also have to pretend to be smiffy's mate for the day


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 21, 2010)

i would be very careful adopting an alias of one of Smiffy's mates !  

Click to expand...

Ray is a bit closer to "normal" than the rest


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well then, for that reason...I'm out


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 21, 2010)

Well then, for that reason...I'm out 

Click to expand...

You almost share something in common  then.
Ray is on the verge of coming out


----------



## forefortheday (Oct 21, 2010)

Well then, for that reason...I'm out 

Click to expand...

You almost share something in common  then.
Ray is on the verge of coming out
		
Click to expand...

We thought he did that in Inverness with the cheeky knee squeezing!


----------



## viscount17 (Oct 21, 2010)

I can vouch for the fact that on away days, Ray has certain duties vis-a-vis Smiffy. You would be expected to fulfil these in all particulars.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 21, 2010)

Erm...Just checked the diary...Seems I can't make the 24th now!  *runs*


----------



## Junior (Oct 21, 2010)

Cheques in the post.  I have unfinished business with Beau Desert having played like a c*ck last time !!!!


----------



## RichardC (Oct 21, 2010)

Is it ok to ask the father-in-law?

If so I will confirm tomorrow and post the cheque.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 21, 2010)

Is it ok to ask the father-in-law?

If so I will confirm tomorrow and post the cheque.
		
Click to expand...

At the moment I'm limiting it to forum members, just to make sure that everyone on the forum who wants to play can do so.
After after a couple of weeks, I'll see what numbers I have and then open it up to friends/family etc.

Organising it as a forum meet, I have to give first opportunity to forummers, especially those who expressed interest on the original thread.

I'm sorry if that sounds unfair.

On the subject of sending cheques, I'm quite happy for people to send me a post-dated one if maybe they're waiting to be paid at the end of the month etc.

The sooner I have all the cheques (whether I can cash them or not), rather than "I'm in" on a website, the sooner I can open it up to anyone else and still have a good chance of getting extra tee times.

Ta


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 21, 2010)

Cheque posted today


----------



## EaseNgrace (Oct 21, 2010)

Mine will be in the post tomorrow


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 22, 2010)

Cheque's in't post. 

Now, just need to see if I can get the day off work!


----------



## Region3 (Oct 22, 2010)

It's begun...


*Deposits Received*

Bigfoot


----------



## Region3 (Oct 23, 2010)

2 more today, thanks gents.


*Deposits Received*

Bigfoot
EaseNGrace
Aztecs27


----------



## Losttheplot (Oct 24, 2010)

Gary I'll get a cheque sent to you when I'm off work on Wednesday. 
Since I'm local I might try to get a game in at Beau the week before or something if anyone is interested, just let me know


----------



## Sneds (Oct 25, 2010)

Is this on a first come first served basis? If so I'm definitely interested.

Any chance of a bank transfer though? I'm under the age of 50 and therefore do not own a cheque book.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 25, 2010)

Is this on a first come first served basis? If so I'm definitely interested.

Any chance of a bank transfer though? I'm under the age of 50 and therefore do not own a cheque book.
		
Click to expand...

LOL! 

I didn't want to ask. I much prefer bank transfers but I have an ancient cheque book that I use precisely twice a year, so thought I'd comply as requested.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 25, 2010)

Is this on a first come first served basis? If so I'm definitely interested.

Any chance of a bank transfer though? I'm under the age of 50 and therefore do not own a cheque book.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, first come first served just for forum members for now. When the dust has settled I'll open it up if freinds/family want to come.

I'm under 50 and have a cheque book. Personally I hate the things, and had to blow about 10 years worth of dust off mine to send Smiffy a cheque last year (or the year before?).

The problem with bank transfer is that I don't really want the money in my account until I'm ready to send the deposit to Beau.

Do you have a friend or neighbour who would write one out for you and you can give them the money?


----------



## Redwood (Oct 25, 2010)

Sneds,

I'm just about to send my cheque.  I've no problem paying your deposit and you getting the money to me at the event.

PM me if you want me to do this.

Thanks,
Redwood


----------



## Sneds (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for the offer Redwood, but I'm only teasing. I'm sure I have a cheque book somewhere...

Ill try and get something sent by the weekend


----------



## rickg (Oct 25, 2010)

Sneds,
perhaps we can arrange a car share/split petrol money nearer the time. I'll be going from Hatfield.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 26, 2010)

*Deposits Received*

Bigfoot
EaseNGrace
Aztecs27
Full_throttle
Whereditgo
Murphthemog


Murph, when you fell out of your loft did you bang your eyes?

Good job the woman at no *36* 200yds down the road knows my missus


----------



## Sneds (Oct 26, 2010)

Sneds,
perhaps we can arrange a car share/split petrol money nearer the time. I'll be going from Hatfield.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah sounds good mate


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 27, 2010)

You got it, what's the problem?

Arthur Conan Doyle used to throw his post out of his window, in the hope that a passer by would put it in the post box for him. I'm more accurate than that.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 28, 2010)

*Deposits Received*

Bigfoot
EaseNGrace
Aztecs27
Full_throttle
Whereditgo
Murphthemog
Junior
pokerjoke


Just in case anyone likes to know what's going on with their bank account, I've not banked any of them yet.

I'll bank them when I've enough to pay the deposit with Beau, and post on here when I've done so.


----------



## Redwood (Oct 28, 2010)

Cheque posted this evening.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 29, 2010)

*Deposits Received*

Bigfoot
EaseNGrace
Aztecs27
full_throttle
Whereditgo
Murphthemog
Junior
Pokerjoke
Redwood


I hope there's more on the way guys, need 5 more to raise the deposit


----------



## Region3 (Nov 1, 2010)

*Deposits Received*

Bigfoot
EaseNGrace
Aztecs27
full_throttle
Whereditgo
Murphthemog
Junior
Pokerjoke
Redwood
Smiffy - _buggy_
PNWokingham


----------



## Region3 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Deposits Received*

Bigfoot
EaseNGrace
Aztecs27
full_throttle
Whereditgo
Murphthemog
Junior
Pokerjoke
Redwood
Smiffy - _buggy_
PNWokingham
jacetheace


----------



## Region3 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Deposits Received*

Region3 (forgot to put myself on )
Bigfoot
EaseNGrace
Aztecs27
full_throttle
Whereditgo
Murphthemog
Junior
Pokerjoke
Redwood
Smiffy - _buggy_
PNWokingham
jacetheace
PieMan



The following had either said they were possibles or definites in the previous thread.

Are there any more to come from this list or anyone else interested?


Losttheplot
RichardC
grumpyjock
Wildrover
rickg
golfandmoregolf
colint
oakey22
Timberbonce
NWJocko
JustOne
vig


----------



## Region3 (Nov 5, 2010)

I've booked 2 buggies, but only got Smiffy and Grumpyjock in one.

Can someone remind me who wanted the other one?

Or maybe I've lost the plot and booked 2 for a laugh


----------



## rickg (Nov 5, 2010)

Sorry for the delay mate...posted mine today


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 5, 2010)

Sorry for the delay mate...posted mine today
		
Click to expand...


*YOU ARE ALWAYS LAST!!!!!*


----------



## rickg (Nov 5, 2010)

*YOU ARE ALWAYS LAST!!!!!* 


Click to expand...

If I'm last, then there are only 15 of us going!!!!! knob!!


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 6, 2010)

*YOU ARE ALWAYS LAST!!!!!* 


Click to expand...

If I'm last, then there are only 15 of us going!!!!! knob!!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry
I left out the  *NEARLY*


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 6, 2010)

Are there any more to come from this list or anyone else interested?


Losttheplot
RichardC
grumpyjock
Wildrover
rickg
golfandmoregolf
colint
oakey22
Timberbonce
NWJocko
JustOne
vig
		
Click to expand...


Gary, I'll have a word with Pete (golfandmoregolf) and remind him to send his cheque.


----------



## RichardC (Nov 6, 2010)

Sorry but I've been so busy at work that I have forgotten to find out about my annual leave.

I will find out Monday and send the cheque if I can get the leave.


----------



## RichardC (Nov 10, 2010)

Had my leave confirmed today, so will get a cheque out in the morning.


----------



## Region3 (Nov 10, 2010)

Had my leave confirmed today, so will get a cheque out in the morning.
		
Click to expand...

Richard, I think everyone has had long enough now to get cheques in to me, that I can say your father-in-law is welcome if he'd like to come.

That also goes for anyone else that would like to bring a friend/family member, on a first come first served basis if I can't get extra tee times.

Anyone on the site that wants to come and hasn't sent me a deposit (I'm sure there were more that said they were definites?).... pull yer finger out man!! 

From memory I have one cheque outstanding that I've been told has been posted, and 2 more received today.

If Richard is x2 and 1 more on the way that means only 1 more guaranteed place. If I get any more I'll book an extra tee time but not until I can fill it, so the sooner the better.

After that (or if I can't have an extra tee time) I'll start a reserve list if any more are interested.


*Deposits Received*

Region3
Bigfoot
EaseNGrace
Aztecs27
full_throttle
Whereditgo
Murphthemog
Junior
Pokerjoke
Redwood
Smiffy - _buggy_
PNWokingham
jacetheace
PieMan
grumpyjock
rickg


----------



## RichardC (Nov 10, 2010)

Have you still got the 2nd buggy booked? If so and it's available, can I book a seat in it for the father in law (will call to confirm he's still coming)?.


----------



## Region3 (Nov 10, 2010)

Have you still got the 2nd buggy booked? If so and it's available, can I book a seat in it for the father in law (will call to confirm he's still coming)?.
		
Click to expand...

I still haven't got to the bottom of who I booked it for, but someone has said they'd like one for him + one other.

I'm sure I'll be able to book another one later.

I'll ask again when all the deposits are in and book final numbers then. It won't be a problem.


----------



## RichardC (Nov 10, 2010)

Father in law's a yes. Will post the deposit for the both of us tomorrow.


----------



## Losttheplot (Nov 11, 2010)

Gary, 

I'm going to have to pull out, I haven't sent you a cheque so I wasn't confirmed. I just can't commit right now so I will see how I am after the new year if there is any spaces free. 
It's a top course as we found out a short time ago so I hope everyone has a good time!


----------



## Region3 (Nov 11, 2010)

No problem Steve, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Region3 (Nov 11, 2010)

*Deposits Received*

Region3
Bigfoot
EaseNGrace
Aztecs27
full_throttle - _buggy_
Whereditgo
Murphthemog
Junior
Pokerjoke
Redwood
Smiffy - _buggy_
PNWokingham
jacetheace
PieMan
Grumpyjock - _buggy_
rickg
golfandmoregolf - _buggy_

-----------------------------------

Any of the following still interested?

Wildrover
colint
oakey22
Timberbonce
NWJocko
JustOne
Vig
Sneds


----------



## JustOne (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm definitely going to be there, are you that desperate for my tenner?


----------



## Region3 (Nov 12, 2010)

Not desperate for your tenner, although I'd rather you paid it than I did. 

What I'm desperate for is definite numbers so I can get enough tee times with the course.

I'd hate it to end up with not being able to get everybody in because I left it too late to increase numbers.


----------



## JustOne (Nov 12, 2010)

It will be in the post tomorrow, I'm going to be there on the 24th May even if I have to sell one of the kids... or both


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 12, 2010)

It will be in the post tomorrow, I'm going to be there on the 24th May even if I have to sell one of the kids... or both 

Click to expand...

Could you not send the youngest to play in your place?
Might have a sensible conversation then


----------



## jammydodger (Nov 12, 2010)

Is there anything planned for the day before or the day after ? Long way to come just for one days golf cos it would mean a 2 night stay but if there's other stuff planned then I might make the trip.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 12, 2010)

Is there anything planned for the day before or the day after ? Long way to come just for one days golf cos it would mean a 2 night stay but if there's other stuff planned then I might make the trip.
		
Click to expand...

Paul (PN-Wokingham) and myself are planning on driving up the afternoon before (Monday) and staying somewhere "cheap" (Travelodge or similar), playing at Beau on the Tuesday, staying somewhere cheap again on Tuesday night and playing on Wednesday before travelling home.
If you're interested Jammy, PM me and I'll give you more details.
Rob


----------



## Region3 (Nov 12, 2010)

*Deposits Received*

Region3
Bigfoot
EaseNGrace
Aztecs27
full_throttle - _buggy_
Whereditgo
Murphthemog
Junior
Pokerjoke
Redwood
Smiffy - _buggy_
PNWokingham
jacetheace
PieMan
Grumpyjock - _buggy_
rickg
golfandmoregolf
RichardC + F-in-L â€“ _buggy_


----------



## Wildrover (Nov 12, 2010)

I wont be able to make it I'm afraid. Our groups annual UK golf trip has now been set for that week.


----------



## Region3 (Nov 12, 2010)

I wont be able to make it I'm afraid. Our groups annual UK golf trip has now been set for that week. 

Click to expand...

No problem, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 13, 2010)

Is there anything planned for the day before or the day after ? Long way to come just for one days golf cos it would mean a 2 night stay but if there's other stuff planned then I might make the trip.
		
Click to expand...

Just so that everybody knows.....

Paul and myself are travelling up on the Monday but won't be playing anywhere that day. All we want to do is get to somewhere to sleep the night before so we can wake up refreshed for the game on Tuesday. We then plan to play at Beau with everybody else but intend to stop the night again. Then the following day we are going to play 36 holes here... 
http://www.envillegolfclub.com/ 

About 20 miles away from Beau, 2 seperate 18 hole courses that get brilliant write ups and it's not too expensive. 
We will then head off home on Wednesday evening. 
If anybody wants to join us, let me know
Rob


----------



## rickg (Nov 13, 2010)

If anybody wants to join us, let me know
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Count me in please Smiffy!!


----------



## Region3 (Nov 16, 2010)

*Deposits Received*

Region3
Bigfoot
EaseNGrace
Aztecs27
full_throttle - _buggy_
Whereditgo
Murphthemog
Junior
Pokerjoke
Redwood
Smiffy - _buggy_
PNWokingham
jacetheace
PieMan
Grumpyjock - _buggy_
rickg
golfandmoregolf - _buggy_
RichardC + F-in-L â€“ _buggy_
jammydodger
JustOne

That's 21 with 1 more to come that I know of. I'll email Beau tomorrow and make sure it's ok to have another tee time.

Is there anyone else that would like to share a buggy with someone as I'll need 3 now but with only 5 people in them.
Or maybe 2 people that would like it for 1 round only?


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 16, 2010)

Is there anyone else that would like to share a buggy with someone as I'll need 3 now but with only 5 people in them.
Or maybe 2 people that would like it for 1 round only?
		
Click to expand...

Gary, I'm quite happy to share a buggy with somebody and just play one round (preferably the afternoon) in one it it makes life easy for you?


----------



## Region3 (Nov 16, 2010)

I've just sent an email asking to increase the numbers to 24, and also to reserve a 3rd buggy.

If anyone else would like the buggy for the morning round only then that would help Rob, but I've no doubt that our needs will change (probably more than once as you've no doubt experienced) so I'm not overly worried about it yet.

Even if we don't fill the seat, they're only Â£25 for the day this year with possibly a small increase for next year so it's hopefully not going to break anybody's bank if we do have an odd number.


----------



## RichardC (Nov 17, 2010)

Father in Law will need it for both rounds as he has arthritis in his foot and he will struggle to  make it if he walks.


----------



## Region3 (Nov 22, 2010)

My regular partner is coming as well now so that's 22 at the moment.
Only 2 guaranteed spaces left.

I'll be putting your cheques in the bank tomorrow so I can send the deposit off.


----------



## Region3 (Nov 23, 2010)

Only 2 guaranteed spaces left
		
Click to expand...

Which are now betrothed!

I'll start a reserve list if anyone else wants in, but no doubt the list will change before next May.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 28, 2010)

If there's another tee time available I'd definately be up for this, fancied Beau Desert for a while. 
I can get the cheque posted a soon as you need it. 
If Not could you put me on the reserve list, cheers


----------



## Region3 (Nov 28, 2010)

If there's another tee time available I'd definately be up for this, fancied Beau Desert for a while. 
I can get the cheque posted a soon as you need it. 
If Not could you put me on the reserve list, cheers
		
Click to expand...

I'll stick you on a reserve list for now.

If I can get 4 on it I'll ask if we can have another tee time, but I'm not sure if we'll be limited to what we have because of the limited times visitors can book the tee, and also the timing of the food.


*Confirmed*
Aztecs27
Bigfoot
EaseNGrace
full_throttle
golfandmoregolf
Grumpyjock
jacetheace
jammydodger
Junior
JustOne
Murphthemog
PieMan
PNWokingham
Pokerjoke
Redwood
(Redwood) Guest
Region3
(Region3) Guest
RichardC
(RichardC) Guest
rickg
Smiffy
Whereditgo
(Whereditgo) Guest

*Reserves*
Qwerty


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 29, 2010)

*quote*
I'll stick you on a reserve list for now.

If I can get 4 on it I'll ask if we can have another tee time, but I'm not sure if we'll be limited to what we have because of the limited times visitors can book the tee, and also the timing of the food.


 Cheers. 
 I'll keep an eye on the thread in the meantime in case anyone drops out.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 26, 2011)

Can anyone who would be prepared to take over the organisation of this please let me know either on here or by PM? Thanks.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 26, 2011)

Can't help unfortunately Region, but hope everything is ok!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 22, 2011)

All's quiet on the western front regarding Beau. 

I assume all is still happening and Region found someone to take over the organisation?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 22, 2011)

is it "Bew" or "Bow"?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 22, 2011)

"Bow" I think.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 22, 2011)

All's quiet on the western front regarding Beau. 

I assume all is still happening and Region found someone to take over the organisation?
		
Click to expand...

Not really, no. I had one offer but didn't get a reply when I said what needed doing lol. (_if you see this, doesn't matter now _)

I will just have to sell another child to pay for it and knit my own jacket  
Plus my mate's really looking forward to it so don't want to tell him we're now not going.

Ideally I'd like to pay the balance to Beau about a month before we play, so anytime now I was going to ask for the remainders of the monies. Expect to see a new thread soon 

As for pronunciation, I was told (or read, can't remember) that it's pronounced 'Bo Dez-Air', although when I rang them they answered the phone 'Desert', as in Sahara.


----------



## Losttheplot (Mar 22, 2011)

Gary is there still a possibility for me to attend Beau??


----------



## rickg (Mar 22, 2011)

Gary is there still a possibility for me to attend Beau??
		
Click to expand...

Hahah...Must dig out some old Nike clubs to sell!!!


----------



## Losttheplot (Mar 22, 2011)

Gary is there still a possibility for me to attend Beau??
		
Click to expand...

Hahah...Must dig out some old Nike clubs to sell!!!   

Click to expand...

If you sell them to other people then we have more to add to the group of Nike hounds!!


----------



## Region3 (Mar 22, 2011)

Gary is there still a possibility for me to attend Beau??
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, as it stands I have 6 tee times but all full, plus 2 names on a reserve list.
You never know though, I'm going to ask for balances later today so if anyone has to drop out I should know soon-ish.

If no-one drops out I can ask if we can have an extra tee time, but I think we might be pushing it for 2 rounds with the timings for food as it is.

I'll do my best to get everyone in who wants to go, but I can't promise anything


----------



## Losttheplot (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok Gary I'll keep an eye on things.


----------



## rickg (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok Gary I'll keep an eye on things.
		
Click to expand...

You can still come and buy some clubs..


----------



## john0 (Mar 22, 2011)

Rick you do realise that the Mizzie Fli hi you bought isnt going to fit in with all those Nike clubs dont you


----------



## rickg (Mar 22, 2011)

Rick you do realise that the Mizzie Fli hi you bought isnt going to fit in with all those Nike clubs dont you  

Click to expand...

But it will fit perfectly with my Mizzie clubs......   I have a set of MP62's, 3 & 4 hi fli, MP woods, MP10 wedges & a Mizuno Bettinardi putter.....in fact that's what I'm currently playing with....should probably update my signature..... the Nikes are staying in the garage until the nicer weather comes to stay...just really using them at the range at present.


----------

